# Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

I recently bought a BB 1818 Madison suit in navy blue. This is my first major suit purchase. I did all my research (a lot of it on this site) and this suit looked the best on me and fit in my budget ($500 on sale). Even though the suit is only half canvased I still think the quality is great for the price. I would like to hear all comments good and bad regarding my recent purchase. Also if there are any tips for future purchases I would love to hear them. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

You made a good choice for a quality workhorse suit. There are many options available and depending on your price range you did well. I think the 1818 is a good value at $500. I don't think you can find a much better suit from a quality manf. for that money.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

You picked up on sale a decent quality suit that fits you well, and it's in navy blue, which can be hard to find when sales start. There are times in BB larger stores when BB GF can be had for approx. the price you paid for this suit, but it's unlikely you'd find one on a substantial discount in navy. Sounds to me like you did just fine. Go Dawgs!


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. They make me feel better about my purchase and better about having had functional buttons tailored onto the cuffs. This was a first but a detail I could not pass up. Any of you gents have any favorite details tailored on your suits?


----------



## Haruspex (Nov 23, 2007)

I asked for horn buttons, working cuffs and -- best of all -- an extra cell phone pocket on my first MTM suit, a Samuelsohn. Much pleased that I will be able to carry all my necessary workday electro-crap without resorting to Batman utility belt-esque holsters.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I have several 1818 Madisons and like them a lot. In fact, I hope to add a solid-navy 2btn in the standard smooth super 110s twill soon. I bought the dark-gray model last year and am quite pleased w/ it.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Haruspex said:


> I asked for horn buttons, working cuffs and -- best of all -- an extra cell phone pocket on my first MTM suit, a Samuelsohn. Much pleased that I will be able to carry all my necessary workday electro-crap without resorting to Batman utility belt-esque holsters.


Horn buttons. Nice touch! I didn't even think of requesting that. Maybe next time. The suit is a navy 2 button. I wanted to get brown buttons instead of navy but I wasn't sure how that would look. I guess if they were going to be horn they wouldn't be navy.

What does everyone think?

Brown buttons on a navy suit?


----------



## cgc (Jan 27, 2007)

rbstc123 said:


> Brown buttons on a navy suit?


Yes. Have you ever seen an animal with a navy horn? Or one with plastic gold tone horns?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Horn buttons can be dyed to the desired colour. But dark brown horn button are fine with navy. Light horn buttons will look out of place.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I like to keep a navy suit with brown horn buttons to use for business travel. This way I can use the jacket as an odd jacket with khakis or other odd trousers where business casual is appropriate and have the matching pants to wear when a suit is needed. This helps to keep luggage at a minimum.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

cgc said:


> Yes. Have you ever seen an animal with a navy horn? Or one with plastic gold tone horns?


Exactly the point I was making. Thanks.


----------



## Ace_Face (May 19, 2007)

I bought a navy blue two button from BB the day after Christmas and it is going back. The suit I bought just has a plain BB label on the inside. I don't like the way it fits, which is strange because all my 1818 Madison BB suits in the same size (46R) fits great. Can anybody clear up the confusion I have about BB lines? I thought BB only had the MTM, GF, 1818 and Brooksease lines. But Does BB have a "house" line? If so, is the cut different than the 1818 Madison?


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Ace_Face said:


> I bought a navy blue two button from BB the day after Christmas and it is going back. The suit I bought just has a plain BB label on the inside. I don't like the way it fits, which is strange because all my 1818 Madison BB suits in the same size (46R) fits great. Can anybody clear up the confusion I have about BB lines? I thought BB only had the MTM, GF, 1818 and Brooksease lines. But Does BB have a "house" line? If so, is the cut different than the 1818 Madison?


As I understand it, 1818 is the core suit line and is offered in Madison (2-button darted and 3-button sack plus some 3-button high roll) as well as Regent and Fitzgerald cuts. I might be mistaken on this but I believe 1818 encompasses all these cuts including some double-breasted variants.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

rbstc123 said:


> Thanks for the responses. They make me feel better about my purchase and better about having had functional buttons tailored onto the cuffs. This was a first but a detail I could not pass up. Any of you gents have any favorite details tailored on your suits?


If you don't mind, please tell me how much BBs charged for making functional buttons on your sleeves? By the way, how many sleeve buttons? Thanks.


----------



## Ace_Face (May 19, 2007)

Brooksfan said:


> As I understand it, 1818 is the core suit line and is offered in Madison (2-button darted and 3-button sack plus some 3-button high roll) as well as Regent and Fitzgerald cuts. I might be mistaken on this but I believe 1818 encompasses all these cuts including some double-breasted variants.


That's what I thought too, but the birdseye suit I bought last year has a 1818 label and the one I bought last month is just a plain label. The suits are both the same size, but with definitely different cuts. Very strange.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Buffalo said:


> If you don't mind, please tell me how much BBs charged for making functional buttons on your sleeves? By the way, how many sleeve buttons? Thanks.


I chose to have 4 buttons per sleeve. I had them all made functional $12 per button. I thought this was a bit steep but I knew hey would do a terrific job, and they did. I chose to pay the $12 for a sure thin v/s "a deal" for a possible bad job. They look great. Now I just wish I had opted for the horn buttons.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

rbstc123 said:


> I chose to have 4 buttons per sleeve. I had them all made functional $12 per button. I thought this was a bit steep but I knew hey would do a terrific job, and they did. I chose to pay the $12 for a sure thin v/s "a deal" for a possible bad job. They look great. Now I just wish I had opted for the horn buttons.


Barneys charges $10 per button. My tailor charges $8. I have paid as much as $16/button so you are not doing too bad at $12.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Ace_Face said:


> That's what I thought too, but the birdseye suit I bought last year has a 1818 label and the one I bought last month is just a plain label. The suits are both the same size, but with definitely different cuts. Very strange.


I just looked at their website (just changed over for Spring 2008 today) and confirmed that when you click on suits under 1818 they list Madison, Regent and Fitzgerald. Each is a very different cut, with Regent being the trimmest, Madison the most generous and Fitzgerald nearly as trim as Regent. Since I don't have the physique for Regent or Fitzgerald I'll defer to those who do to identify the differences.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tonyp said:


> Barneys charges $10 per button. My tailor charges $8. I have paid as much as $16/button so you are not doing too bad at $12.


Thanks for the info. You're right that doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Brooksfan said:


> I just looked at their website (just changed over for Spring 2008 today) and confirmed that when you click on suits under 1818 they list Madison, Regent and Fitzgerald. Each is a very different cut, with Regent being the trimmest, Madison the most generous and Fitzgerald nearly as trim as Regent. Since I don't have the physique for Regent or Fitzgerald I'll defer to those who do to identify the differences.


Isn't the Fitzgerald supposed to be the closest cut suit to what Kennedy used to get from BB?


----------



## johnnybravo22 (Jan 31, 2007)

Where do you find sales on BB suits? I live near a BB retail store, and sometimes go to the outlets... to get an 1818 for $500 or less, what's my best bet?


----------



## Ace_Face (May 19, 2007)

johnnybravo22 said:


> Where do you find sales on BB suits? I live near a BB retail store, and sometimes go to the outlets... to get an 1818 for $500 or less, what's my best bet?


Right after Christmas and I believe in early September. $998 suits are typically $600 or less. Get on the BB email list and they will keep you in the loop.


----------



## Enolasfinest (Dec 8, 2011)

How many buttons are appropriate on each sleeve? Is two too few?



Buffalo said:


> If you don't mind, please tell me how much BBs charged for making functional buttons on your sleeves? By the way, how many sleeve buttons? Thanks.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Enolasfinest said:


> How many buttons are appropriate on each sleeve? Is two too few?


Suits- four

Odd jackets (sportcoats) - two


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

arkirshner said:


> Suits- four


Or three.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

StephenRG said:


> Or three.


Or two.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

The 1818 line also includes the Milano cut, which IME is less common than the other three.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

StephenRG said:


> Or three.


Yes. Three or four are fine.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Ace_Face said:


> I bought a navy blue two button from BB the day after Christmas and it is going back. The suit I bought just has a plain BB label on the inside. I don't like the way it fits, which is strange because all my 1818 Madison BB suits in the same size (46R) fits great. Can anybody clear up the confusion I have about BB lines? I thought BB only had the MTM, GF, 1818 and Brooksease lines. But Does BB have a "house" line? If so, is the cut different than the 1818 Madison?


Just the opposite. Bought a 1818 Madison blazer 2B and it does not fit me like other BB lines. Going back. Loro Piana cloth is fine but not as good as other LPs I have seen.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I heard that BB changed the cut of the Madison pants. Perhaps they also changed the cut of the Madison jacket. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Definitely. At the outlet there was GF Madison which fitted perfectly. 

BTW it was 250 but there was a rip in the collar seam so I had to let it go. It was embarrassing that Mrs. Cat watched me crying all the way back


----------

